# curious about kaiser :)



## Kaiser2012 (Mar 12, 2012)

20 weeks (he stepped slightly out with his front legs, so they obviously aren't squared up perfectly)


stack 20 weeks by jsnail17, on Flickr

18 weeks--with better aligned front legs but the inside rear leg too far forward (do'h!)


stack by jsnail17, on Flickr

As the title states, I'm just curious about his structure  I won't breed him, but I do enjoy learning. I've already noticed that he has white points on the insides of his legs, which is not very desirable (from what I understand, that is). I do hope he will darken up, at least along his body, but I feel he is quite light for a pup at his age. His parents were not this light. I just love him to pieces though, regardless of how he will mature. He really is an awesome pup!

A little slimy


slimed by jsnail17, on Flickr


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

he's a sable so he should darken up a bit. I like his head. Beyond that, I'm not good with the rest of that stuff.


----------



## Kaiser2012 (Mar 12, 2012)

KZoppa said:


> he's a sable so he should darken up a bit. I like his head. Beyond that, I'm not good with the rest of that stuff.


So far just the adult fur down his spine has come in. Lots of puppy floof still left  LOVE the look so far though.

I'm not good with the critiques either. I think a lot of it comes from experience. LOTS of experience.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

I think that he is beautiful, sorry I can't be any help on the critique part.:wub:


----------



## Kaiser2012 (Mar 12, 2012)

1sttimeforgsd said:


> I think that he is beautiful, sorry I can't be any help on the critique part.:wub:


Its ok, I certainly won't turn down a compliment


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

He's getting big way too fast!! Beautiful pup


----------



## Kaiser2012 (Mar 12, 2012)

Stosh said:


> He's getting big way too fast!! Beautiful pup


I know!!! Friday he weighed 48lbs (on his 5 month birthday). In these pictures he looks relatively "proportional", at least compared to a few random shots I have of him starting to look VERY leggy. I haven't uploaded those yet. Not sure I'm ready for the adolescent stage. He's still teething! lol


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

beautiful boy


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

yeah the adult fur down his back is probably what you can reasonably expect from his adult coat but with him being such a fluffy fella, it will probably take longer for that coat to show. Shasta was tan from the moment i brought her home and then WHAM! darker. Almost didnt see it.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

I can't critique either but love his looks. We were amazed at how quickly Tessa's coat darkened up. It's been fun watching her changes..


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

My Shasta was a strawberry blonde until her adult coat came in and she's very dark now, so you just don't know what to expect from sables.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Enjoy! I love watching the sables go through the *coat* changes...it's like a box of "cracker jack"...a surprise everytime! LOL
Very nice pup....very balanced body type for the age.


----------



## Kaiser2012 (Mar 12, 2012)

robinhuerta said:


> Enjoy! I love watching the sables go through the *coat* changes...it's like a box of "cracker jack"...a surprise everytime! LOL
> Very nice pup....very balanced body type for the age.


Thank you! I expect that he is getting ready to go through the gangley-teenager phase, and aside from waiting until he is fully matured, when are the proper times to really get a critique before then?

And to everyone else, thank you! He does seem to be maturing slowly, even in weight (he finally surpassed the female standard, lol). I haven't taken his height yet. That will have to be a 2-person job, I suspect. I've been googling creme/cream sables and I've found very few that look "like him" at his age. Most have really darkened up (though by looking at their younger pictures, its obvious they had darker tipping thank Kaiser from the get-go). The only other picture I've seen are the pure tan coats (little to no saddle). I guess my boy is just as unique as unique can be, lol


----------



## maureen_mickel (Jul 17, 2011)

*1 Year old! Your thoughts?*

-sorry, i ment to create a topic, not post a reply! Handsome dog though! ! Love the color!


----------



## Kaiser2012 (Mar 12, 2012)

Celia is gorgeous! You will probably get more responses if you start your own thread  I've been contemplating doing an updated Kaiser thread myself


----------



## maureen_mickel (Jul 17, 2011)

Kaiser2012 said:


> Celia is gorgeous! You will probably get more responses if you start your own thread  I've been contemplating doing an updated Kaiser thread myself


xD ya i ment to start my own! Clicked the wrong butten  But thank you very much! I personally cant get over kaiser's color i love love love it! And his head I love it so much! I think I might be creepy and save a pic of him on my computer ;D Kaiser truely is a one-of-a-kind


----------



## Kaiser2012 (Mar 12, 2012)

awwww thank you so much! That means a lot  He's such a good boy  You can look at all his pictures on my flickr page.


----------



## maureen_mickel (Jul 17, 2011)

Kaiser2012 said:


> awwww thank you so much! That means a lot  He's such a good boy  You can look at all his pictures on my flickr page.


I deff will look at those! hes adorable! He reminds me of a big fuzzy bumblebee xD


----------



## Kaiser2012 (Mar 12, 2012)

lol he's not as fuzzy as he was, but I hope he keeps the fuzz he has now!


----------

